
Even gangsters live in fear of Japan’s gun laws (2013) - mattnumbe
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2013/01/06/national/media-national/even-gangsters-live-in-fear-of-japans-gun-laws/#.V38P4NJ961s
======
mattnumbe
Although extreme, Japan does prove a good point. It's hard to kill a lot of
people when you don't have the tools. Making firing/ownership restrictions
incredibly tight and equal (including for law enforcement) will have a
positive effect.

